
CoinJack – Don't block web miners, control them - hans-strudle
https://github.com/hans-strudle/CoinJack
======
zpallin
So, I didn't realize coin miners are using peoples' browsers like this until
Strudel sent me a link to his repo. I wonder how people feel about this; is it
ethical?

